# Polyps not opening all the way



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

only about 40 percent is opening. been in tank about 2 weeks. moved it to the bottom thinking it would dp better. it did for a while. was at like 60 percent open then went down to like 40 pecent. should i move it?


----------



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

*star polyps opening great but not my green zoathads polyps...HELP PLEASE*

my nitrates are 20 and phosphate 2.0...is this why. alk is at 214.8 with api test kit.......


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: star polyps opening great but not my green zoathads polyps...HELP PLEASE*

zoa are sensitive to nitrates. 20 is high anyway. You should do a partial water change. use ro water if you can. LFS here sells it for .25 a gallon. You can likely find a deal there if you dont have an RO unit.

How many fish are you up to now?


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: star polyps opening great but not my green zoathads polyps...HELP PLEASE*

Could be...do several 10% water changes over the next week to get them in check. How much are you feeding the tank? Are you running a protein skimmer? What type of lighting are you using and where(height wise) is the zoa placed?


----------



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: star polyps opening great but not my green zoathads polyps...HELP PLEASE*

2 clown fish
hippo tang
blenny
diamond gobby
6 line wrasse
sea hare
cleaner shrimp
15 snails
5 small hermet crabs. 2 big ones

1-I dont have a protein skimmer. my LFS orderd me one. gotta go pick it up
2-I feed my fish a pinch of flack food everyday. not much at all
3-Im using t-5 lighting. 54watts by 4. should be enough.
4-I had the zoa on the bottom at one point about 2 weeks ago and about 20-24 inches away from light and 60 percent was opening. I think its becasue the nitrates slowly went up. I noticed less opening everyday
5-I moved zoa to the middle of tank in height 3 days now. still not opening. Its gotta be the nitrates.


----------



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: star polyps opening great but not my green zoathads polyps...HELP PLEASE*

update::::>is my polyps dying. i see the polyp balls kinda falling off the rock. do you know what i mean.? dont look so good


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: star polyps opening great but not my green zoathads polyps...HELP PLEASE*

and you use circulation pumps right? do you clean your filter pads if you have them?


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: star polyps opening great but not my green zoathads polyps...HELP PLEASE*

15 snails  are they big? Watch out for the tang police lol blue hippo in 55 gallons makes some people mad. idc personally lol


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: star polyps opening great but not my green zoathads polyps...HELP PLEASE*

You could be losing them....hard to tell why from this point. If they are wild caught , they tend to be a little more sensitive to high nutrient levels. Exactly what are your trates and phosphate measuring?


----------



## ifrog (Jun 6, 2011)

I would make sure the water is at optimum quality.

Then make sure you don't have anyone pecking at the polyps.

After that I would make sure you put it in a place with medium to bright lighting, in the tank, and in light to medium water flow.

Give it time. Sometimes these polyps don't all open right away.

If everything is where it should be then you could try some liquid filter food. Just a small amount dispersed around the polyps and give them a chance to eat.

But only do this if everything else has been tried. Because if they are not doing well, they wont eat.



Hope this helps.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

I had the same problem with a rock full of pink zoos.. they opened the first couple days and remained closed. I've moved them down and up on the ledge and still nada. If i figure anything out i will let you know.


----------

